# Welche jüngst veröffentlichte Demo hat Sie am meisten beeindruckt?



## Administrator (31. Januar 2005)

*Welche jüngst veröffentlichte Demo hat Sie am meisten beeindruckt?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche jüngst veröffentlichte Demo hat Sie am meisten beeindruckt?*

Also so wirklich beeindrucken konnte mich keine der Demos. Insbesondere Republic Commando war eine herbe Enttäuschung. Grafisch schön, aber alles andere nur Durchschnitt. Da war dann Act of War noch einigermaßen spaßig, wenn gleich das Game IMO auch noch etwas mehr Finetuning vertragen kann.


----------



## raisk (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche jüngst veröffentlichte Demo hat Sie am meisten beeindruckt?*

Wirklich beeindruckt hat mich keine der Demos. Von Republic Commando hatte ich mehr erwartet. Besonders diese Unübersichtlichkeit hat mich verwirrt. Muss man sich, glaub ich, nur dran gewöhnen.

MfG raisk


----------



## Iceman (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche jüngst veröffentlichte Demo hat Sie am meisten beeindruckt?*

Davon eindeutig Scrapland, wobei ich die neue, deutsche Demo nicht gespielt hab sondern nur die englische, die bereits vor einiger Zeit erschienen ist.

Act of War leidet an seiner viel zu geringen Übersicht und dem Fensteroverflow und die Republic Commando Demo war durch und durch Mittelmässig.


----------



## BurningCat (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche jüngst veröffentlichte Demo hat Sie am meisten beeindruckt?*

ich hab nur republic commando gespielt, aber das hat mich nicht so beeindruckt, hoffentlich wird die vollversion besser, ich bin ein echter star wars fan.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche jüngst veröffentlichte Demo hat Sie am meisten beeindruckt?*

mich hat die demo in aachen gegen den karneval beeindruckt...


----------



## Schindler (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche jüngst veröffentlichte Demo hat Sie am meisten beeindruckt?*



			
				Iceman am 31.01.2005 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Davon eindeutig Scrapland, wobei ich die neue, deutsche Demo nicht gespielt hab sondern nur die englische, die bereits vor einiger Zeit erschienen ist.
> 
> Act of War leidet an seiner viel zu geringen Übersicht und dem Fensteroverflow und die Republic Commando Demo war durch und durch Mittelmässig.


Zu Scrapland: Ich hab die englische Version bereits durchgespielt. Wenn Dir die  Demo gefallen hat, dann hol Dir das Spiel, mE. gibt die Demo nur einen sehr kleinen Ausschnitt wieder - das Spiel ist sehr gut! Kaufbefehl.


----------



## N8Mensch (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche jüngst veröffentlichte Demo hat Sie am meisten beeindruckt?*



			
				Iceman am 31.01.2005 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Act of War leidet an seiner viel zu geringen Übersicht und dem Fensteroverflow


Schade, sieht aber *verdammt* gut aus.
http://www.pcgames.de/?article_id=345641

Ob das noch was wird?

Demo startet bei mir leider nicht .


----------



## Iceman (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche jüngst veröffentlichte Demo hat Sie am meisten beeindruckt?*



			
				Schindler am 02.02.2005 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Scrapland: Ich hab die englische Version bereits durchgespielt. Wenn Dir die  Demo gefallen hat, dann hol Dir das Spiel, mE. gibt die Demo nur einen sehr kleinen Ausschnitt wieder - das Spiel ist sehr gut! Kaufbefehl.



Ich hab aktuell leider weder Geld noch Zeit  Ich hoffe auf ein Testmuster, auch wenn ich gehört hab, dass die deutsche Lokalisation wohl ziemlich in die Hose gegangen sein soll.


----------



## KONNAITN (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche jüngst veröffentlichte Demo hat Sie am meisten beeindruckt?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 31.01.2005 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Also so wirklich beeindrucken konnte mich keine der Demos. Insbesondere Republic Commando war eine herbe Enttäuschung. Grafisch schön, aber alles andere nur Durchschnitt.


Mich hat auch keine dieser Demos beeindruckt. Republic Commando könnte vielleicht ganz gut werden, viel mehr aber nicht. Es gibt zwar keine echten Störfaktoren, aber irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl das alles schon x-mal gesehen zu haben. Ob nun in Unreal 2, Elite Force 2,... Ich habe definitv mehr erwartet.
Von Act of War war ich vor allem deshalb ein wenig enttäuscht, weil ich nach Lesen des PCG-Previews etwas spektakuläreres und unkonvitionelleres erwartet habe. Abgeschrieben wird noch keines dieser Spiele, aber als Muss-Kauf sehe ich sie im Moment nicht.

Und bei Scrapland ist der Funke leider überhaupt nicht übergesprungen, obwohl ich mir von dem Spiel viel erhofft hatte.


----------

